# Bow Vice for Recurve?



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

i just hold the bow in my lap when I reserve the string


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

For that, the bow is the vise. Soft jaws for a regular bench vise could help hold it if you need it to be rock solid.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I place a folded rug on the bench and let the string area of the bow hang over the floor when I reserve. For the repeated winding I hold the string in the air with the riser resting on the rug. For the tie-on and tie-off activity, the bow lays down with the string over the floor for an open workspace and free hands. A lap would work just as well, but I never thought of that!

Now, for an actual vise-like rig to position the bow sans hands ... hopefully someone has a simple rig (and pic) forthcoming.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry, I use an inside corner on my workbench that leaves the area to be served out in the open unencumbered. I do have a swivel-headed vice with rubber guards, about $25-$30 from Harbor Freight on my bench but never felt the need for it.....


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

OSH sells a hobby vise for less than $30 and I actually plan on getting one to use as a bow vise. It will hold at any angle, built sturdy, and is the right price


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

sharpbroadhead said:


> i just hold the bow in my lap when I reserve the string



+1. Or, i lay it across the opening of my laundry hamper.


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

Since no one else is gonna admit it: AA, I'd hazard the guess that nearly all of us here in the Trad Forums have a bow vice; some of us just have it worse than others.

Sorry; couldn't resist.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

A portable table top gun vise works well.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I just use a regular bench vise and pad the jaws well with a bath towel. The bow rests on the bench, the bench takes the weight of the bow, I put one limb in the vise and only tighten enough to hold it stable with the string directly above the riser.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I use a Black and Decker "Workmate". Open the table, put the riser in between the table halves and tighten. String up and you have a solid but none damaging vise to hold the bow.

Arne


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

I use a 6" padded jaw wood clamp.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

crazymoose said:


> A portable table top gun vise works well.


Bingo, I have one of those already. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

jusoldave said:


> Since no one else is gonna admit it: AA, I'd hazard the guess that nearly all of us here in the Trad Forums have a bow vice; some of us just have it worse than others.
> 
> Sorry; couldn't resist.


jusoldave, I have to say that really was funny, subtle, but funny!

Now on a more serious note. I really didn't feel comfortable with the bow vise alternatives noted above as I really wanted something more secure & solid.

So, tonight I made this. It surprised me how really, really, really, solid this contraption is. Did I say solid? Just a scrap piece of 2X4 cut each end at an angle that suits the clamp placement on the limbs, drill a couple of holes thru the clamp bar & into the 2X4 & screw together. Easy & iIt allows a totally hands free access to the bow to serve the bow.

The clamps were purchased at Harbor Freight - cheap, but not much force is needed for this application. I used a strip of leather that I had available between the jaws to protect the limbs - most anything could be used in place of the leather.

Now I can serve a rock solid bow, crimp the nock, or whatever.


----------



## Maxbks (Jan 23, 2012)

Good job. I like it. Max


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Slick unit!

That's putting the ol' noggin to good use...:thumbs_up


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the clampI used.
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-ratchet-bar-clamp-spreader-46807.html

On sale now for only $3.49.


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

I either use my lap or put the string back on the endless loop jig. Use the endless loop jig even on Flemish strings for the center serving.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a flexible Bow Vice I made up a couple of years ago and not only is it very useful for my compounds but also my recurves. The bottom or top limb of the bow can be safely held in the clamp without causing any damage to the limbs. The flexible goose neck arm can move into any desired position needed and be tightened up to support and work on the bow. The limb clamp can be easily removed as well to allow the bow to be attached to the front stabilizer riser thread.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice! Looks very professional, actually like something a Tool Maker would make. LOL Any spring/vibration in the goose neck? It does look very strudy.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I use the Apple Economy vice. I use C clamps to mount it so that it is easy to move around. I would rate it okay since it can have a tendency to move. If I did a lot of work, I would get something like a RAM. And yes, those are some of the boomerangs that I make in the background.

This is a picture of the Apple vice.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

The bow grip is a good one just google bow grip bow vise you will find it, holds all bows even traditional and xbows too!


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Coming from a compound background, I kept my apple bow vise. It works well on recurves and longbows.


----------

